# what's the easiest shrimp to keep and breed?



## KC21386 (Feb 15, 2008)

Red Cherry Shrimp (RCS) are very easy, and there is a detailed sticky thread dedicated to keeping them in this forum sub-section.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

i find my maylaya shrimp extrodinarily easy to take care of but i only have 2 females so i don't know how easy breeding is


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

RCS for sure


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

X3 on rcs


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i find all the common neo's are easy such as the cherry yellow and white.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

Ghost shrimp - they live through everything


----------



## tug (Mar 22, 2009)

X4 - rcs


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

Red cherry shrimp are very easy to take care of and very easy to breed. I started off with 18, and now I can't even count them.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Another vote for Red Cherry Shrimp. I bought 6 and have more than I can count. I keep up with my 50 % water changes and the tank is heavily planted so I suppose the conditions are good for them. I feed my fish generously and depend on the shrimp to clean up anything missed.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

sounds great. I'll go get some RCS when the tank is set up. 

Talking about ghost shrimps, are they easy to breed? I'm thinking about keeping a "live food farm" for my apistos.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

I had a few for a long time and never saw them berried


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

I've seen ghost shrimp breed before, but the larva is impossible to raise.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had ghost shrimp in the past and never had mine breed either (not that I noticed, anyway...)

I'd definitely cast another vote for red cherries. I put a 6-gallon shrimp tank on my desk at work. Started with 12 cherries back in April and now I've given away two big batches and still have at least 50 in there. I added 8 Endler's a couple of months ago and the shrimp ignore them completely. They're very easy and tolerant and fun to watch. The young have no larval stage. They hatch fully independent, so there's no special care required there, either.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

fibertech said:


> Ghost shrimp - they live through everything


sadly, i bought them to test if my tank was suitable for other fish, and to help with the cycle but now they are just a pest stealing food from my cherries


----------



## frootbat (Oct 14, 2009)

Ghost shrimp creep me out...as do the stories of them eating other shrimp and the fins of sleeping fish :icon_eek:

I just ordered some red cherries from aquabid, by way of buying a pair of dwarf orange crayfish for $40. I did a search for RCS, and the crayfish came up because the seller was throwing them in to sweeten the deal...lol


----------



## Primetime Rob (Jul 24, 2009)

I vote RCS or their yellow counterparts. Ghost shrimp are nearly indestructible, but difficult to breed.


----------

